# Free range eggs or caged hen eggs?



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

As we all know bodybuilding is an expensive hobby.

I eat between 8 to 12 free range eggs a day. Caged hen eggs are so much cheeper! so are they good enough or shall I stop being a tight ar*e and stick with free range??? :confused1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

get some pet ducks/chickens, then you'll have fresh eggs every day


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually just go with whatever has the highest amout of Omega's in them. I really don't care if they are free range or not to be honest.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I got for the cheap caged ones.. who cares! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Goose said:


> I got for the cheap caged ones.. who cares! :lol:


 as long as they do the same job? I d:thumbup1:nt mind


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I donno whether there is nay research on the difference between them..interestingly there is a research on cattles that are grass fed and that are reared commercially.

The research says that the grass fed ones have higher percentage of CLA in them then reared ones and therefore can control fat/obesity from milk fat ...(as you all must be knowing CLA is used in fat burners)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I get the big packs of 30 from Asda. Would buy free range if I could, but just can't afford it!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get the cheap ones


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cheap ones it is then... nice 1 guys


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it's probably mostly ethics in choosing what kind of eggs you eat, but there is evidence that animals that lead less stressful lives produce better quality food


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i think your just paying extra because they are not in a cage.
> 
> why pay extra when they do the same job


There is in deed especialy in cattle and pigs. Pigs or the worst effected by stress leading to pse and dfd beef in cattle. But this is due to lactic acid and ph due to glycogen break down during stress. Dont now how it effects poultry.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think there is a difference!

chickens that are freely allowed to roam the land and ear worms, grass etc have a better omega 3:6 ratio and likley to be stress free.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

an egg is an egg no matter caged oh free they all go down the same


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the cheap ones,,if you have a farm shop near by though,give them a try,,theres actually not much of a difference when you buy direct


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I just buy the cheap ones


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I get the big packs of 30 from Asda.


+1

J


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Eggs is eggs when you're on a student budget lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheap ones generally but got 15 free range in sainsburys for 2.20 today which i thought was ok


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

18 free range eggs for 3.18 Asda. Can't do cage chicken eggs do not look like healthy produce to me and I can afford this and I am student. I eat six eggs a day.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

i was just thinking about asking the same question and i think there has to be a difference free range are a lot better tasting for sure if there was no difference at all whys there a difference in taste? think ill stick with the free range


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

chilisi said:


> i think your just paying extra because they are not in a cage.
> 
> why pay extra when they do the same job


1) Free range chickens are usually fed on grass to some extent which means more omega 3 in the yolk.

2) Battery farming of hens is plain wrong and should be banned yesterday.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

go to a local farm shop, it's much cheaper than the supermarket, and free range too :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

There is only one way of looking at this in all honesty....an egg is an egg and they all come out of chickens

4rses.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

gerg said:


> go to a local farm shop, it's much cheaper than the supermarket, and free range too :thumb:


only if you go to an organic farm...

round here you get caged hens at the farm shop...

i buy the cheap ones from asda....


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Caged, would buy free range if i could afford it.


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Its proven that OMEGA-3 is higher in eggs from free range hens due to the additional diet of grubs, worms etc... But doesnt state difference in percentage!!!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I would buy free range but as stated they are so much more expensive especially when in my house its been known for us to use 12 a day...........

so I buy the tesco value range.......in bulk......


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I eat around 6 a day and get them out of Sainsburys. I live in the City Centre so only have Tesco express, M&S and Sainsburys Local to choose from - so you can guess my shopping is overpriced!!

Only buy Free Range as I was told they were better for you although I don't know if there is any good evidence to support this. It's £5 for 24 as they always have an offer on. Not sure how much they are in Asda for the 30 pack? The Tesco eggs are not that much cheaper to be honest as the Express shops tend to have their prices higher than the bigger stores :-(


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i just get any ..... imo theres no opinion the " Free Range" Are actually free range ... i think there all done the same but just try to put a different price on them by making us feel a bit guilty by saying " the chicken who lay these are in boxes " and " these were layed in a feild with bunnys and cows playing withthe chickens" all a load of crap


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

sc0tt said:


> Not sure how much they are in Asda for the 30 pack? The Tesco eggs are not that much cheaper to be honest as the Express shops tend to have their prices higher than the bigger stores :-(


asda smart price 30 eggs for 3 quid....


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG that's well cheap! Pass a big ASDA on my bike doing my cardio sessions but can't exactly throw the eggs in my bag


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Or tescos 15 eggs £1.49 so not really a difference.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sadly 'free-range' doesn't particularly mean much. All they have to comply with to be called free range is that they have access to an out-doors area. This could be a small patch of concrete!

'Grass-reared' is the only true measure of ensuring a decent life for the chickens but not many people realise this and so it's hard to find these eggs unless you go direct.

Caged hens have a truly terrible life, us humans are sick bast*rds.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

And then we pluck them and cook them..

Yum


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

For those of you who are like me and feel tight buying caged hen eggs and buy free range ones, there is a deal on at sainsburys, £2.50 for 18 free range eggs! dink dank do!


----------

